# It's DONE!!!! (FINALLY WITH PICTURES)



## MikeA57

I just had to share this news. I've almost finished my boat trailer!!!! It's a 1956 Holsclaw tilt trailer which my Dad bought new. My Uncle Charlie bought the 14' Aluumacraft and together they bought a 7 1/2 hp Evinrude and I grew up fishing in that rig. The rest of it is a long story but several years ago it fell into disrepair and I decided to take it apart, sand it down and repaint it. About that time life got in the way and it's been sitting for 6 years. In January I finally drug the assorted parts & pieces from under the steps in my shop and got it powder coated and started rebuilding it. Anyway, I'll post some pictures in the next couple of days but I am super excited to finally get this done and be able to get my boat back in the water. I'll probably be refurbing it this winter. (I promise it will NOT TAKE 6 MORE YEARS TO FINISH!!!)

Mike


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats on getting it back in shape, and looking forward to the pics! 8)


----------



## countryboy210

Let's See Some Pics ! Did You Powder Coat The Original Light Housings As Well; How Did That Go?


----------



## MikeA57

this trailer didn't have any light housings. I know Holsclaw changed the design of their trailers throughout the years but this one originally had a frame right behind the wheel well for regular trailer lights to be bolted onto. When my Dad set the trailer up to carry the 14' Lowe Big Jon he added guide on posts and moved the lights up there. I thought about putting the lights back in the original place as well as on the guide posts but decided against spending the money. This thing has been a money hole as it is. I'll try to get some pics of it posted. I want to pull it out of the garage and I haven't been able to do that due to rain, and kid's ball practice/games, and rain, and cutting grass, etc, etc...


----------



## MikeA57

OK, I finally got some pictures. I tried to find some that I have of when I first got the boat after my Dad died but I couldn't find them.This first set are from before I took the trailer to get it powdercoated. I had about 90% of it sanded and primed before I finally just got too d&%n tired to keep grinding at it. The powdercoaters were going to sandblast it all anyway so I just took it all to them.


----------



## MikeA57

After I got it back I started putting it back together. (These pictures will be posted tomorrow when I get to work where they are stored on.)
The old coupler had to be replaced because of the rash of trailer thefts at local lakes. This one couldn't be locked. I liked it better than the new style because it was more hands on - you didn't have to worry at all about whether the coupler was coupled to the ball or not.


----------



## MikeA57

Finally complete!!! The only problem I'm experiencing right now is the right wheel isn't running true. I've got to get a tire on the 3rd rim and change it out. I think the one I've got on there now was the spare before.


----------



## MikeA57

Some closer shots. Next step is to get the boat on it and go fishing which I'll be doing in the next couple of weeks. This winter I'll be working on the boat and get it back in shape. And I'll be using a lot of ideas that I've gotten from here when I do. The intent here was to rebuild this trailer back to its original glory as a tribute to my Dad and my Uncle Charlie who got me to fishing and introduced me to a wonderful pastime and to so many wonderful places. Thanks for the memories Dad and Unc!!!


----------



## BensalemAngler

Nice Job!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

those wheels look awsome. tell me that isnt a 4 link =P~


----------



## MikeA57

I'm sorry but what's a 4 link?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

4 link suspension

man i want your trailer


----------



## MikeA57

Heh heh, naw, it's not a 4 link, it's not that beefy. I do wish I had put a second set of springs on it. Not that it needs it but I went to the extent that I did and I should have just gotten a second set made and put them on it. Thanks, I tried to do it right so it would last another 53 years!


----------



## bernuski

MikeA57 said:


> Heh heh, naw, it's not a 4 link, it's not that beefy. I do wish I had put a second set of springs on it. Not that it needs it but I went to the extent that I did and I should have just gotten a second set made and put them on it. Thanks, I tried to do it right so it would last another 53 years!



I have a similar trailer but only one main square tube that runs the length of the trailer. My problem (other than cosmetics) is both coil springs are cracked at the junction of the spring and the lower frame (pigtail?). Any one know where to get 3" O.D. by 8" tall coil springs for these trailers?

thanks!


----------



## brmurray

very nice trailer! awesome retro.


----------



## Hanr3

Excellent job, first class. Your dad and Uncle would be proud!

there sure dont make trailers like that any more. I converted my old '50's trailer to a garden trailer. The single leaf spring suspension had me nervous about its weight carrying capacity, that and being 50 years old and covered with rust didnt help. You can see pics of it in my remodle project, link in my sig.


----------



## V8_TITAN

cool looking trailer, you did a nice job.


----------



## jdbassin2003

Beautiful Job on the trailer, Hope mine turns out half ways as nice as yours 

JD


----------



## SVOMike86

Baby Moons on a trailer. SWEET! That thing is lookin good man...


----------



## batman

Excellent looking trailer.Love the wheels.
DanD


----------

